# Another 1400+ FITA for Dietmar Trillus



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

*Don't want to interupt the party........*

It was a good weekend for many. In addition to the 1400+ score by Mr. Trillus there were the following:

Crispin Duenas (sp) shot a new Canadian Fita record in the Men's Senior Recurve catagory, I believe at 1332

Christopher Perkins shot a new Canadian Fita record in the Male Cadet Compound Freestyle Unlimited catagory, with I think a 1398 (watch out for this young man)

And Roger Dainard scored a new Ontario Championship record in Mens Masters FSU.

Also, I believe Mr. Trillus set a new Ontario Championship record with that score of 1403

As I said, it was a good weekend for many, as I heard of a number of personal bests being posted at the tournament as well. 

Congrats to all  Sorry to any that I missed.

Cheers


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Some excellent scores put up this year from the looks of it. D's 1403 beats his old record of 1400 even from 2005. 
Looking forward to seeing some results posted on the OAA site for all the championships from the past couple months.:darkbeer:


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Yep old "DT" could not have shot his 1403 without me!............I was caling his arrows! :wink: Never seen anyone get the job done on the line as fast as Dietmar does. Something to strive for I think. Great shooting! Ken


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2007)

I was lucky enough to shoot with D for all of his 1400+ scores except one, he came back from a 336 at 90 with a 50, he asked me what he needed and proceeded to get it done,good stuff D.

Like Dennis pointed out it was a great weekend for many, congrats to all


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

too cool, wish I was there


----------



## Flipper T (May 10, 2005)

wow, good shooting


----------



## 3DMARK (Mar 26, 2007)

Atta Boy Chris............... 

Heck of a kid and is devoted to Archery.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*some great shooting by all .....*

and I heard the "bake sale" was a hit too 

PintoJK


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

pintojk said:


> and I heard the "bake sale" was a hit too
> 
> PintoJK


Yes the bake sale was a great sucess with a spirited bidding war going on for one of Sallys pies the winner paid a whopping $25.50 and eating rights. Total for the weekend was $125.00 going to special needs children of Sault Ste Marrie wav: I tried to throw "D" off with pictures of me in a speedo but he overcame that image in his head and shot very well we'll see if there are any lasting effects:


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Congrats DT - that's fine shooting.


----------

